# Start to finish corners...



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to see some finishers who can video tape themselves taping, coating, then sanding corners, interior..Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> I would like to see some finishers who can video tape themselves taping, coating, then sanding corners, interior..Thanks


Hand or machine?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

moore said:


> Hand or machine?


however you do them both if you do!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

taping,,,, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIASKpfVeU

coating,,, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA

sanding,,,,, :blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking pretty slick with that taper:thumbsup: I have a pretty gravy job coming up and will be bustin out the bazooka for the first time. Lucky for me there are only a couple hard lids so not too many top angles. If possible I will get a video and you guys can point out what I can do to improve


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's time for Moore to make a taper vid, he should've had enough practice by now!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> taping,,,, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIASKpfVeU
> 
> coating,,, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA
> 
> sanding,,,,, :blink:


 thanks nice vid!! what angle head do you use to rough then coat?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2.5" head behind the taper, 3.5" to skim


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

fr8train said:


> 2.5" head behind the taper, 3.5" to skim


what brand?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Drywall master and north star respectively. However, brand is less important than getting and keeping them adjusted properly!


----------

